# Looking for a recipe by Shirley Corriher



## reydempto (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, new to the forums! I was hoping I could get a little help. Ages ago, I purchased a copy of Cookwise by Shirley Corriher (under the advice of Alton Brown). I used to love this book very much, a lot of people said the recipes were ultimately a little lacking, but the science was just amazing. Now I am much older, and I moved to Europe. Unfortunately I left a lot of things behind, and one of those things happened to be my treasured copy of Cookwise.

It's not a tragedy, I've read the book quite a few times over, but there's just one thing I need from it! There was a recipe for one giant mother of an apple pie. I've made it several times in my day, but it's a very long recipe and I never did memorize it. I looked at all the bookstores around here, and they just don't carry the book. I don't know the name of the recipe, but I just remember the pie crust and top is baked separately from the filling, and the top crust has an intricate vine-leaf pattern upon it. Anyone who owns this book will know exactly which one I mean.

Here's my plea for help: Could someone on this forum who owns a copy of this book please message me or email me with the recipe for this apple pie? I would be forever grateful, because I really, _really_ want to bake this pie for my friends out here!

Thanks a lot, and I hope I can be helped


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

Is this the recipe?

http://www.jewishfood-list.com/recipes/pie/applepiebigchunk01.html


----------



## reydempto (Feb 6, 2011)

YES! Thank you so much, Granny Smith! This is exactly the recipe I was looking for! Including the recipe for the flaky cheese crust. You have really made my day, the next step would have been dropping 40 euros on a copy of the book just for one recipe!

Thanks again!


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------

